# 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2011)

*'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2011)

*'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Niemand behauptet das man nicht mehr als 24 FPS braucht sondern man sagt, dass das menschliche Auge "AB" 24 FPS flüssig sehen kann. Das mehr immer besser ist bestreitet niemand. 

MfG


----------



## Aoi (29. Juli 2011)

*'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. In der News erstmal nichts neues, aber ich hoffe das Heft klärt auch die letzten Mythen und unwarheiten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet das man nicht mehr als 24 FPS  braucht sondern man sagt, dass das menschliche Auge "AB" 24 FPS flüssig  sehen kann. Das mehr immer besser ist bestreitet niemand.
> 
> MfG


 
Naja es gab letzten irgeneinen Thread in denen es Leute gab die eben das behauptet haben. Ich glaube da gings um die 30 FPS von Battlefield 3 und den 60 FPS von MW:3


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. Juli 2011)

*'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich finde viele Filme sehr ruckelig, wenn ich sie sehe. Grade schnelle Blockbuster-Streifen (z.B. Transformers) ruckeln stellenweise sehr stark, bzw. es fehlen Bildinformationen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Bildrate auf ein höheres Maß angehoben werden würde. Bei Spielen empfinde ich ab 40-50 Fps als angenehm. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass man als jahrelanger Gamer durchaus in der Lage ist die optischen Impulse schneller zu verarbeiten. Die Aufnahme denke ich ist höher als bisher gedacht, da man z.B. auch schon im Wachstum mit optischen Reizen überflutet wird (mehr wie die eigenen Eltern). 
Ähnlich wie bei der Akustik. Die Leute reden heutzutage auch bis zu 50% schneller wie vor 100 Jahren und dennoch empfinden wir es als normal.


----------



## X Broster (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich kann mich nur aus dem Jahre 2009 erinnern, als NfS Shift mit meiner HD 3870 ab genau 24FPS flüssig/spielbar war. Alles darunter eine grausame Ruckelei. Die haben also nicht ganz unrecht, aber 60 FPS oder moderne 100/120 machen dennoch einen Unterschied aus, hat man einmal mit diesen Zahlen gespielt. Man möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


Bei Filmen sind vorallem bewegende Weitaufnahmen sehr ruckelig. Zum Beispiel in Dokus.

PS: Ultra HDTV wird 60Hz haben:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_High_Definition_Television


----------



## HAWX (29. Juli 2011)

sethdiabolos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde viele Filme sehr ruckelig, wenn ich sie sehe. Grade schnelle Blockbuster-Streifen (z.B. Transformers) ruckeln stellenweise sehr stark, bzw. es fehlen Bildinformationen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Bildrate auf ein höheres Maß angehoben werden würde. Bei Spielen empfinde ich ab 40-50 Fps als angenehm. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass man als jahrelanger Gamer durchaus in der Lage ist die optischen Impulse schneller zu verarbeiten. Die Aufnahme denke ich ist höher als bisher gedacht, da man z.B. auch schon im Wachstum mit optischen Reizen überflutet wird (mehr wie die eigenen Eltern).
> Ähnlich wie bei der Akustik. Die Leute reden heutzutage auch bis zu 50% schneller wie vor 100 Jahren und dennoch empfinden wir es als normal.



So empfinde ich das auch.
Wobei ich auch mehr als 50fps positiv bemerke


----------



## Punsher (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Die Leute reden heutzutage auch bis zu 50% schneller wie vor 100 Jahren und dennoch empfinden wir es als normal.


 
Manche Leute reden schneller als ich denken kann

@ topic: Filme empfinde ich meistens als flüssig, bei Shooter dagegen bin ich extrem empfindlich. Wenn bei CS1.6 die Frames auch nur minimal einbrechen (anstatt 100 z.B. 98), dann merk ich das sofort ...

oder auch Spiele, bei denen viele es mit 20-25 Fps als flüssig empfinden - Crysis 1 z.B. - für mich ist das zwar auch relativ flüssig, aber trotzdem merk ich den Unterschied zu 60Fps noch enorm. Es geht einfach "viel besser rein"


----------



## jahsera (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Also, ich empfinde bei Spielen 30FPS min. als flüssig. Optimal sind mmn. 40-50 FPS. Aber es gibt wie auch bei der Reaktionszeit unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen. Kommt auch darauf an ob es jetzt ein Shooter oder ein Aufbaustrategiespiel(SC2) ist.


----------



## RavenlordX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

"Der Mensch hat die Geschwindigkeit entwickelt aber ist innerlich stehen geblieben!"

UNKT: 

Es kommt aber eben auch sehr aufs Genre an, wie viel man als gut empfindet.
Bzw. Wie schnell ein Spiel abläuft.

Ich empfinde aber auch ab 30 - 40 besser 60  ein absolut glattes Bild.
Was aber sicher auch an der Syncronisation der Bilder zum Monitor liegt, wenn V-Sync ab dieser Rate bei 60 Hz aktiviert ist. 

Mit der Reizüberflutung und der schnelleren Verarbeitung an Informationen heutzutage stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu.


----------



## Gast1668121804 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Also ich merke bei z. B. UT 2004 auch sofort, wenn die Framerate von 85 auf 60 fällt. ABER: Ich sehe das nicht! Ich merke es nur weil die Maus nicht mehr so präzise ist und der Mauszeiger folglich meine Handbewegungen nicht so wiedergibt wie ich es erwarte. Wir sollten deshalb in diesem Punkt genau unterscheiden. Nehmt doch ein Video mit fraps auf und beschränkt die framezahl jeweils auf 30, 40, 50, 60. Ich wette so gut wie niemand sieht den Unterschied. Der Mouselag ist das entscheidende.


----------



## Mario432 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich sehe das auch so, das 24FPS meistens nicht reichen. Es kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Game an, aber in Dirt2 bzw.3 finde ich es zum Beispiel erst mit 60FPS so richtig flüssig.


----------



## Aufpassen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Konstante 30 FPS sind gut, aber für mich sind Konstante 45 FPS immer noch am schönsten.


----------



## BigPun (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

ich brauche mindestens 40 fps damit es für mich flüssig aussieht


----------



## siru (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich finde viele Filme sehr ruckelig, wenn ich sie sehe. Grade schnelle Blockbuster-Streifen (z.B. Transformers) ruckeln stellenweise sehr stark, bzw. es fehlen Bildinformationen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Bildrate auf ein höheres Maß angehoben werden würde. Bei Spielen empfinde ich ab 40-50 Fps als angenehm. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass man als jahrelanger Gamer durchaus in der Lage ist die optischen Impulse schneller zu verarbeiten. Die Aufnahme denke ich ist höher als bisher gedacht, da man z.B. auch schon im Wachstum mit optischen Reizen überflutet wird (mehr wie die eigenen Eltern).
> Ähnlich wie bei der Akustik. Die Leute reden heutzutage auch bis zu 50% schneller wie vor 100 Jahren und dennoch empfinden wir es als normal.


 
Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Es sitzen aber nicht nur Gamer im Kinosaal und ziehen sich Transformers rein.
Ich habe mich da letztens noch mit meiner Freundin drüber unterhalten, da wir den Film im Kino gesehen haben.
Wir empfanden es als sehr anstrengend mit der "überflutung von optischen Reizen", es sind zuviele Bildinformationen in kurzer Zeit auf dem Bildschirm bei den Kampfszenen, die erstmal verarbeitet werden müssen^^ Dazu kommt nun noch 3D..

Wir empfinden es als Schwerstarbeit und nicht mehr als Vergnügen rasante Actionfilme zu gucken, die zu schnell abgespielt werden bzw. zu schnell geschnitten sind.

Da ist doch 300 eine richtige Entspannung 

Und beim Pro-gamen ist es das gleiche: Anspannung, optische Reize, Akustik, zusätzliche Akustik im Teamspeak... Schwerstarbeit 

oooooder ich bin schon zu alt dafür und empfinde es nur so hehe


----------



## FreezerX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Damit ein Spiel komplett flüssig läuft bräuchte es zum Teil ein paar Hundert Bilder pro Sekunde, sowohl inGame als auch am Monitor. Warum?

Wenn ein Pizzabote mit Aufschrift im wahren Leben an einem vorbei fährt kann man diese sehr gut lesen, da die Schrift kontinuierlich und scharf an einem vorbeizieht. Fährt so ein Taxi quer über den Bildschirm, so wird die Aufschrift an sagen wir mal (circa äquidistanten) 5 Stellen scharf dargestellt.
Während man im echten Leben zu jedem Zeitpunkt beim Kopf-Mitbewegen die Schrift sieht, erscheint sie am Bildschirm nur diskret an 5 Stellen. Und das kann unser Gehirn nicht "selbstverständlich" wahrnehmen.


----------



## derstef (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

60 Frames (VSync) sind genug und das lästige Tearing wird damit auch gleich noch verhindert.
Bei den neuen 120Hz Bildschirmen ist das natürlich eine Herrausforderung - aber die meisten Shooter (nur da sind die 120 Frames interessant) fordern die Grafikkarten nicht so sehr - da sollten 120 Frames machbar sein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Je höhere FPS desto besser - finde ich.

Das Bild wirkt dann wesentlich ruhiger und Bewegungen sehen irgendwie geschmeidiger aus. Am schlimmsten sind immer die FPS-Drops, das nervt so unermesslich. Da geh ich lieber auf eine niedrige Auflösung und schraub die Details höher, als 1080p und maximale Details und irgendwelche Filter.


----------



## Alex555 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ab 30FPS macht für mich das Spielen Spaß, darunter ist zu wenig. Am Besten sind minimum 30fps, average so was um die 40 und peaks auf 60  
Sobald die FPS unter die für mich magischen 30fallen geht mir das extrem auf den Zeiger


----------



## n3rd (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Will ja nix sagen, aber das ist ein Thema welches bereits in PCGH Ausgabe vor einigen Jahren aufgeklärt wurde. Kann mich an das Datum erinnern, aber meine das war in dem selben Heft, wo es über die Aktivierung der 64 bit Unterstützung unter XP der gerade neu erschienenen AMD 64 ( Sokel 754 oder so ^^ ). 
Wenn ich mich an den Inhalt erinnern könnte... stand da sowas wie:
Wir nehmen mit unseren Augen ebenfalls ein Blitz, der eig. nur 1/100 o. 1/1000 sek zu sehen ist. Die Filme, die wir zur Zeit gucken ( die 24/25 Bilder pro Sekunde ) nehmen wir nur als flüssig wahr, da diese pro Bild eine verschwommene Matrix darstellen ( wenn man auf Stop drückt... sieht man eben ein Bild verschwommen ), die durch das Abspielen von diesen 25 Bilder zu einer für unsere Augen als scharfe Bewegung werden. 
Bei Spielen ist eine höhere Framerate von nöten, da diese verschwommene Matrix nicht exestiert... jede Teilbewegung muss berechnet werden ( somit mehr als 25 fps ), damit wir die Bewegung als "flüssig" wahrnehmen, da wie bereits oben erwähnt, kann das Auge weit aus mehr als 25 fps klar an Änderungen wahrnehmen ( 1/100 sek ~1/1000 sek ). Ob ein Spiel flüssig läuft ist ebenfalls vom Genre/Engine usw. abhängig. Bei Ego-Shootern braucht man etwas ü. 70 fps, um schnell reagieren zu können und das Umfeld auch flüssig wahr zu nehmen. Bei Rennspielen reichen ü 40 fps... strategien ( ausser WC3 oder SC2  ) ca. ü 20. Pacman 1-2 fps 

Und weil ich bereits den Inhalt des Artikels bereits vor der Veröffentlichung umschrieben habe... wird dieser Post gelöscht ... ich geband und geluncht!


----------



## Aoi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



n3rd schrieb:


> Will ja nix sagen, aber das ist ein Thema welches bereits in PCGH Ausgabe vor einigen Jahren aufgeklärt wurde. Kann mich an das Datum erinnern, aber meine das war in dem selben Heft, wo es über die Aktivierung der 64 bit Unterstützung unter XP der gerade neu erschienenen AMD 64 ( Sokel 754 oder so ^^ ).


 
Ich habe aber leider keine PCGH von damals und würde gerne nochmal darüber was lesen.

Pacman bei 1-2 FPS würde aber schon derbst ruckeln ich denke ab 10 FPS wärs flüssig


----------



## rehacomp (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Das Menschliche Auge sieht Bilder mit mehr als 16 Bildern die Sek. als flüssig an.

Das Problem liegt nicht in den FPS, sondern in den Abständen zwischen den Bildern.
Wäre es heute technisch möglich wirklich exakt 20Bilder die sec mit exakt gleichem Abstand zu bringen, würde das mehr als reichen. Analoge Filme die mit 25 Bilder /sec. aufgenommen werden, sind flüssig, weil der Abstand zwischen den Bildern immer der selbe ist.

Da aber Grakas ein Bild nach dem anderen auf den Moni klatschen, so bald es fertig ist, ohne berücksichtigung der Zeitabstände, entsteht ruckeln.
Das das beim Film wie Transformers ruckelt, liegt wohl daran, das der Film am PC gemacht ist und eben diese Macken mit Übernimmt.

"Für die *menschliche Wahrnehmung genügen bereits etwa 16 bis 18 Bilder pro Sekunde*, um die Illusion von fließender Bewegung, Kontinuität, zu erzeugen, sofern sich die Einzelbilder nur geringfügig voneinander unterscheiden." 
Bewegte Bilder

"Allerdings kann die zeitliche Auflösung bei Facettenaugen deutlich höher  sein als bei Linsenaugen. Sie liegt etwa bei fliegenden Insekten bei  250 Bildern pro Sekunde (also 250 Hz), was etwa dem vierfachen des *menschlichen Auges mit 60 bis 65 Hz* entspricht."
Auge

Man muss hier unterscheiden: Das Auge mag noch 60-65 Bilder/sek  wahrnehmen können,allerdings kann das Gehirn nicht mehr als 16-20  verarbeiten.

Mal nen bischen Gehirn-OC betreiben?


----------



## el-doctoro (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Der Artikel ist wirklich dumm einfach dumm vom wissenschaftlichen standpunkt ist es einfac so dass das menschliche Hirn nur ca 25 Bilder/Sekunde verarbeiten kann der Grund warum Menschen das bei pc spielen anders wahrnehmen ist einerseits eine Art von dezeboeffekt also sch,icht Einbildung und zum anderen dass Vllt ein Einbruch unter 24 Frames pps stattfindet das alles liegt an der konformationsänderung der sehproteine


----------



## Rollora (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



Aoi schrieb:


> Naja es gab letzten irgeneinen Thread in denen es Leute gab die eben das behauptet haben. Ich glaube da gings um die 30 FPS von Battlefield 3 und den 60 FPS von MW:3


Zur Info: Konsolen haben im normalfall auch nur 30 hz/fps. Einige Ausnahmen sind RAGE, welches extra so optimiert wurde, dass es im MP auf 60 FPS läuft


----------



## Kasjopaja (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Damit ein Spiel komplett flüssig läuft bräuchte es zum Teil ein paar Hundert Bilder pro Sekunde, sowohl inGame als auch am Monitor. Warum?
> 
> Wenn ein Pizzabote mit Aufschrift im wahren Leben an einem vorbei fährt kann man diese sehr gut lesen, da die Schrift kontinuierlich und scharf an einem vorbeizieht. Fährt so ein Taxi quer über den Bildschirm, so wird die Aufschrift an sagen wir mal (circa äquidistanten) 5 Stellen scharf dargestellt.
> Während man im echten Leben zu jedem Zeitpunkt beim Kopf-Mitbewegen die Schrift sieht, erscheint sie am Bildschirm nur diskret an 5 Stellen. Und das kann unser Gehirn nicht "selbstverständlich" wahrnehmen.


 

Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, aber stimmt schon. Das hat eigentlich nix mir den Bildern pro Sekunde zu tun. Wenn das Menschliche Auge nur 24 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen kann, so ist es rein Rechnerisch und Qualitativ um Welten den heutigen Rechnern voraus. Im Endeffekt bräuchte man keine 60 FPS und mehr wenn die Spiele Grafik Fotorealistisch wäre und die Ein- und Ausgabe Echtzeit erfolgen würde. Dann würdest du das genauso wahrnehmen können.

Als Beispiel mit deinem Pizza Boten. Nimm GTA 4 und lass dort mal die Grafik Fotorealistisch genau so schnell wie dein Gehirn verarbeiten. Den Unterschied erkennt dann keine mehr mit wie vielen Bildern das game läuft. Man darf FPS nicht mir Echtzeitrenderung in Verbindung bringen und die damit verbunden Qualität. Es gibt keinen Rechner der in Echtzeit die Kantenglättung und Raytracing Qualität bringt, die unser Gehirn schafft. Nicht in bewegten Bildern. Und dabei ist die Anzahl egal. 

Ich stimme hier Tutanchamun(TM) völlig zu. Crysis 1 als Beispiel habe ich damals auch nur mit 25-30 FPS spielen können. Wenn ich heute mit neuem Rechner das Game spiele ist es einfach die Art der Bewegung die flotter funktioniert. die ms die man damals gebraucht hat zur heutigen Maschine merkt man. Selbst wenn ich das Game auf 30 FPS fixen würde. 

Hierbei kommt auch das Bsp. von Tutanchamun(TM) mit dem Fraps Video zum tragen. Eindeutiger gehts nicht.

Letztendlich hast du ja immer kleiner ms bis der Rechner alles verarbeitet hat und letztendlich auf deine Reaktionen reagiert. Logisch ist dabei um so mehr Bilder er schafft, um so schneller kann er alles verarbeiten. Man darf Reallife oder Filme eben nicht mit Games vergleichen. In Spielen müssen in Echtzeit wesentlich mehr Faktoren berechnet werden. Was bringt dir ein Monitor mit 1000 FPS wenn dein Rechner schlicht nicht mehr schaffen kann. Wie das Auge, was bringen uns 24 Bilder wenns Hirn nur 10 verarbeiten kann. Je nach dem wie Zugekifft man ist. XD


----------



## exa (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Das Menschliche Auge sieht Bilder mit mehr als 16 Bildern die Sek. als flüssig an.
> 
> Das Problem liegt nicht in den FPS, sondern in den Abständen zwischen den Bildern.
> Wäre es heute technisch möglich wirklich exakt 20Bilder die sec mit exakt gleichem Abstand zu bringen, würde das mehr als reichen. Analoge Filme die mit 25 Bilder /sec. aufgenommen werden, sind flüssig, weil der Abstand zwischen den Bildern immer der selbe ist.
> ...


 

Nö!

wie schon gesagt liegt das an dem Blur Motion... das was du beschreibt ist quasi Microruckeln, wenn es wirklich selbst bei hohen Bildraten aussieht, als gäbe es Ruckler... Dass du Bilder ab 16 pro Sekunde als Bewegung interpretierst mag zwar stimmen, aber flüssig ist was anderes... 
Auch bei Filmen mit 24FPS sieht man das Ruckeln, und da hast du immer den selben Abstand zwischen den Bildern! Nicht umsonst gibt es 100Hz Fernseher, der Mensch ist also durchaus in der Lage, sehr hohe Bildraten (nicht Einzelbilder!) zu erfassen. Er kann zwar nicht sagen das es nicht flüssig ist, aber irgendwas stimmt dann doch nicht und stört

Damit wäre für mich klar, dass eine absolut flüssige Wiedergabe erst mit 120FPS erreicht ist, denn dann würde ich sagen ist es allgemeingültig. Schneller wird wohl für die allerwenigsten was bringen.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

@exa
Aber 100hz+ Fernseher erzeugen dann den sogenannten soap Effekt und das Bild wirkt künstlich. 

MfG


----------



## belle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



el-doctoro schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist wirklich dumm einfach dumm vom wissenschaftlichen standpunkt ist es einfac so dass das menschliche Hirn nur ca 25 Bilder/Sekunde verarbeiten kann der Grund warum Menschen das bei pc spielen anders wahrnehmen ist einerseits eine Art von dezeboeffekt also sch,icht Einbildung und zum anderen dass Vllt ein Einbruch unter 24 Frames pps stattfindet das alles liegt an der konformationsänderung der sehproteine


 
Das mag stimmen, aber 25 Bilder pro Sekunde sind was anderes als 25 fps. Wikipedia:
"Die Abkürzung *fps* (für das englische *Frames per Second*) bezeichnet bei Film- und Videoaufnahmen sowie bei graphischen Computeranwendungen die Anzahl der (*sich ändernden*) Bilder pro Sekunde."
Das bedeutet, dass ich bei einem schnellen Spiel bei nur 20 fps schonmal mindestens eine Verzögerung von 1/20 Sekunde plus der Verzögerung von Maus bzw. Tastatur habe. Ruckelt es dann, so nehme ich eigentlich nur wahr, was spürbar verzögert dargestellt wird und dann fällt das Ganze in den Bereich der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit (auch der Augen) und das kann man trainieren. Es wird quasi dadurch wahrgenommen, dass man z.B. eine Mausbewegung macht und diese auf dem Monitor erst später sichtbar wird. Das könnte man auch einfach als Lag bezeichnen. Je mehr fps man hat, desto kleiner ist er.


----------



## tolga9009 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich denke allerdings aber auch, dass es eine Gewöhnungssache ist. Wenn ich nach einer langen Session von meinem Monitor + PC auf den TV + PS3 umschalte, spüre ich in der ersten halben Stunde einen heftigen Ruckel-Effekt (und Flimmern), der sich mit der Zeit legt. Besonders beim Spiel "Hunted" auf der PS3 ist mir das extrem aufgefallen!
Ich persönlich denke, dass das Thema weit komplexer ist, als man zunächst denkt. Denn warum flimmert eine 60Hz Röhre, wenn das menschliche Auge sowieso nur 24 FPS erfassen kann? Oder warum gibt es einen riesen Unterschied zwischen 30FPS, 60FPS und 100FPS in CS 1.6 (Input-Lag mal außen vor)? Evolution ?


----------



## Standeck (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Rechner der in Echtzeit die Kantenglättung und Raytracing Qualität bringt, die unser Gehirn schafft. Nicht in bewegten Bildern. Und dabei ist die Anzahl egal.


 
Wobei man hier natürlich sagen muss das unser Gehirn eben nicht das Bild als solches berechnet. Das Gehirn muss kein Raytracing machen und keine Kanten glätten, den die Strahlen der Sonne oder anderer Leuchtquellen verursachen Schatten, Beleuchtung und Umgebungsverdeckung auf natürliche Weise, und es gibt auch in der Natur keine Kanten die das Gehirn nachträglich glätten müsste\würde. Es sind einfach zwei verschiedene Dinge: Die Grafikkarte berechnet mit den Infos des Renderers das Bild und bereitet es für den Monitor auf, damit das Gehirn es schlicht "wahrnehmen" und aufnehmen kann. Idealerweise sieht das Bild dann natürlich aus wenn man dem Gehirn durch Effekte Natürlickeit vortäuscht, den nichts anderes ist es im Prinzip.

@Topic: Einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS merkt man beim Zocken auf jeden Fall. Es läuft einfach gefühlt schon besser. Aber bei einem Film fällt mir das nicht auf das es nur 24 Bilder pro Sekunde sind. Ich freue mich schon auf den Artikel. Ich denke mal es liegt am Unterschied der Technik wie das Bild zustande kommt beim Film und bei Spielen, spekuliere ich mal.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

ich komme auch mit 35FPS klar aber konstant!wenn die Bildrate springt ist es sehr störend.


----------



## belle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Mensch: 1 / 24 (Bilder/Sekunde) = 0,041666... (Sekunden)
= ca. 41,67 ms

Also müsste das menschliche Auge samt Gehirn aller 41,67 ms ein Bild verarbeiten können. Auch wenn auf dem Monitor mehr Bilder pro Sekunde angezeigt werden, so wird man es definitiv als ruckeln wahrnehmen, wenn das Spiel und die Eingabe, Steuerung aus diesem Takt gerät.
Denk' ich mal... 

@ Genghis99
Deine Signatur ist ja echt langweilig...


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich glaube, ich gehöre zur 60 FPS Fraktion. Nur mit dieser Rate als Mittelwert bin ich mit dem Grafikablauf zufrieden. Höhere Bildraten bei abgeschaltetem V-Sync verstärken analog dieses "Halbbildflackern" bis ins Unerträgliche. Niedrigere Bildraten unter 30 FPS nehme ich deutlich als Ruckeln wahr.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juli 2011)

Bei GTA IV komme ich sogar ab 15-20 gut zurecht, ab 25 läuft es flüssig. Bei Bad Company 2 nervt es mich aber total wenn die FPS mal unter 40 fallen. Bei CoD merke ich ab 60 aufwärts nix mehr. Bei Counter Strike kann ich aber schon einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 feststellen. Hängt bei meinem Auge also vom Spiel ab.


----------



## drakenbacken (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Auch bei Filmen - insbesondere im Kino - fallen mir die nur 24-25 Bilder/s zT unangenehm auf. Bei Schwenks vor allem.


----------



## Crytek32 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Auch wenn man nicht in 3d spielt kann ich nur einen 120 Hz empfehlen, für jemanden der richtig flüssig laufende Spiele liebt. Natürlich sollte man auch die nötige Hardware mitbringen sonst bringt auch der Bildschirm mit den meisten Hz nichts.


----------



## ATI fan (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Hängt vom Spiel ab und ist recht unterschiedlich:
Call of Duty nicht unter 45FPS
Crysis 1/2 langen schon 24-30 FPS
Far Cry 2 nicht unter 30 FPS
GTA 4 nicht unter 30 FPS
Anno 1404 würden 24 FPS schon langen
Race Driver Grid und Dirt 1-3 sind 30 FPS voll Optimal
Mass Effect 1/2 bei 30 FPS (ich nutze bei solchen Games dann 8x MSAA)
Resident Evil 5 bei 30 FPS
Devil May Cry 4 45-60 FPS (das Games ist recht schnell).

Es gibt aber auch spezialisten, die sagen unter 90 FPS ist alles kacke. Call of Duty ist ein sehr schnelles Spiel, da merke ich schnell ob 30 oder 40 FPS. Bei Crysis ist es zwar so, das 30 FPS besser sind als 24 FPS, aber nötig ist es nicht. Ich bin dann wohl der 30 FPS Typ.


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

also ich denkje zwischen 50 und 60 Fps sollten die Spiele schon hergeben, mehr ist meist  nur sinnvoll wenn der Bildschirm das her macht und um Schleier und Co. geringer zu halten oder gar ganz weg zu bekommen, ich bin ja der meineung lieber bei 50 bis 60Fps ein Spiel spielen und die beste grafik, als 100 und mehr Fps zu haben und die Grafik auf minimum zu haben, OK, es gibt Spieler die das mit absicht machen, in Spielen wie BFBC2 oder Crysis, damit die kein Gras und so haben die Gegner bessedr sehen können aber ich will auch einen Augenschmauß haben und nicht auf ich muß um jeden Preis die meisten Fps haben oder die Gegner ausschalten. Ich denke das man dieser Artikel noch sehr viel Diskusionsbedarf beinhaltet.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich selber nutze einen 120Hz Monitor (BenQ XL2410T) und der Unterschied zu einem 60Hz Gerät ist deutlich spürbar, sogar schon auf dem Desktop. In Spielen natürlich nur, wenn man auch genug Bilder pro Sekunde generieren kann. Man merkt auch immer direkt, wenn man mit 100+ FPS unterwegs ist und die FPS dann schlagartig auf 50-60 fallen. Was ich früher als flüssig empfunden habe, wirkt dann plötzlich wie eine Ruckelorgie. Der Monitor hat mich sogar soweit gebracht, dass ich sogar auf Grafik verzichte, um in den Genuss dieser 'smoothness' zu kommen. Nicht selten spiele ich dann lieber mit 2xMSAA und vielen FPS als mit 4xMSAA und wenig FPS, einfach weil ich die flüssige Bildwiedergabe als einen bessere Aufwertung des Spielerlebnis empfinde, als zB einen hohen Antialiasing Grad.

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass der durchschnittliche Mensch bei 80FPS meint, das Bild sei perfekt flüssig. Allerdings sind die Augen ein Organ, das bei allen Menschen sehr unterschiedlich stark ausgebildet ist. Zudem altern Augen von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden schnell und stark. Es dürfte sehr schwierig bis unmöglich sein, eine Obergrenze für 'Flüssige FPS' zu finden. Wenn man jetzt mal von einem Ego-Shooter ausgeht, liegt meine Schmerzgrenze bei 40-50 FPS. Weniger sollte es wirklich nicht sein. Im Singleplayer kann man vielleicht noch knappe 30FPS ertragen, aber in einem Multiplayershooter sollten es dann schon rund 45FPS minimum sein.

Interessantes Thema, ich denke ich werd mir die Ausgabe kaufen.


*Nachtrag:*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber 100hz+ Fernseher erzeugen dann den sogenannten soap Effekt und das Bild wirkt künstlich.



Ohja... Ich hab selber einen 100Hz Fernseher. Am Anfang empfand ich es als toll, vor allem wenn die Kamera langsam schwenkt. Allerdings ist dieser Effekt den du beschreibst auf Dauer einfach nur anstrengend, es wirkt sehr unnatürlich. Ich hab 100Hz deshalb wieder deaktiviert. Filme sehen wieder wie Filme aus, dank 24p-Technik auch recht flüssig bei Kameraschenks. Ausserdem verträgt sich diese 100Hz Technik nicht wirklich gut mit mit meiner PS3.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Übrigens hängt die nötige Framerate auch von der Helligkeit des Bildschirms ab. 
bei 1-2cd/m² reichen etwa 30Hz.
Bei 100cd/m² müssen es etwa 60hz sein.
bei TFt üblichen 300cd/m² sollten es über 70 sein und so geht das weiter. Hz linear, cd/m² logarithmisch.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

bei mir ist es so, dass Shooter erst ab 70fps absolut flüssig laufen.
60 fps macht zwar nur einen minimalen fps Unterschied aus, aber ich merke das.
Strategiespiele gehen ab fps gut, 30fps sind noch ausreichend, alles andere unerträglich.
Auch bei Filmen fällt mir das  geruckelt auf, zwar nicht permanent, aber bei bestimmten Szenen.

Oder bei der Xbox 360 hat mich mich das tierisch aufgeregt, GTA 4 läuft größtenteils relativ flüssig, wahrscheinlich wegen dem motionblur effekt, aber wenn man dann mal genauer hinschaut(insbesondere der Rand) dann geht einem das ziemlich auf den Keks^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Auch bei Filmen - insbesondere im Kino - fallen mir die nur 24-25 Bilder/s zT unangenehm auf. Bei Schwenks vor allem.


 
Oh ja....
Unter 60 fps ist halt einfach nur so-gut-wie-keine-Bewegung scharf und flüssig. Alles oberhalb von ~12-13 Bildern kann das Gehirn zwar noch als Bewegung (und nicht als Abfolge von Einzelbildern) wahrnehmen, aber entweder ruckelt oder matscht es. In Spielen meist ersteres (außer einige Vertreter mit extremen Motion Blur), in Filmen letzteres. Meiner natürlichen Wahrnehmung entspricht beides nicht.

Ansonsten hab ich meine Meinung bzw. die Hintergründe schon mal woanders ausführlich beschrieben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-es-einen-sinn-auch-ohne-3d.html#post2508382


----------



## Speedi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Mir sind 24 fps in Spielen auch auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Ich brauche mindestens 60 fps, entsprechend der Wiederholfrequenz meines Monitors, dann läuft alles flüssig. 
Bei Shootern allerdings müssen es mindestens 70, gerne auch mehr fps sein. Gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen kommt es sonst zu solchen "Nachzieh-Rucklern".

Bei Filmen ist es auch so ne Sache. Ne Blu-Ray am Fernseher sieht mit 24 fps ganz ordentlich aus, aber wenn z.B. ein Auto schnell vorbeifährt, ruckelt es.
Daher gefallen mir die Blu-Rays, die 60 fps bringen wesentlich besser!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



Speedi schrieb:


> Mir sind 24 fps in Spielen auch auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Ich brauche mindestens 60 fps, entsprechend der Wiederholfrequenz meines Monitors, dann läuft alles flüssig.
> Bei Shootern allerdings müssen es mindestens 70, gerne auch mehr fps sein. Gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen kommt es sonst zu solchen "Nachzieh-Rucklern".



Ist dein Sysprofile aktuell? Denn da hast du nur einen 60Hz Monitor angegeben. Wie kannst du denn einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 70 FPS sehen, wenn dein Monitor nur maximal 60 FPS ausgeben kann?


----------



## headcracker (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Bei Strategiespielen sollten es mindestens 30 fps sein. Damit wäre ich zufrieden. Ich spiele derzeit mit 45 bis 60 fps Anno 1404 und das ist also vollkommen ok für dieses Genre. Bei Rennspielen sollten es aber schon mindestens so um die 50 fps sein.


----------



## zuogolpon (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Im Singleplayer top
Im Multiplayer flop.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Grundsätzlich: Spielabhängig. Ab und zu gönn' ich mir in SP-Spielen auch ruckelige <20 FPS und genieße dafür die Optik (Gothic 3 war seinerzeit so ein Fall).

Einen sehr schönen Verlgeich habe ich hier gefunden:

LINK: 15 vs 30 vs 60 FPS


----------



## docdent (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Damit ein Spiel komplett flüssig läuft bräuchte es zum Teil ein paar Hundert Bilder pro Sekunde, sowohl inGame als auch am Monitor. Warum?...


Und welcher Monitor kann ein paar hundert Hertz Bildwiederholfrequenz wiedergeben?

Kino und Spiele sind zweierlei. Im Kino mag ich das 24 Hz-Ruckeln, das eigentlich jedermann mit wachem Auge bei bewegten Szenen wahrnehmen kann. Es ist inzwischen Teil des Kino-Feelings - so wirken technisch tadellose Interpolationen auf den LCD-TVs mit ihren geschmeidigen Bewegungen einfach nicht wie Kino; das ist auch als "Soap"-Effekt bekannt.

Beim Spiel stört das Ruckeln, weil man ja auf das Gesehene reagieren muss. Niederigere fps bedeuten mehr Verzögerung, bis die eigene Handlung auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt wird; außerdem fällt es dem Gehirn mit niedrig werdender Framerate immer schwerer, die Bewegungen zu erfassen. Bei wie viel Hertz man die Grenze zieht, ist sicher unterschiedlich, je nach Auge und Anspruch. Mehr als 30fps finde ich schon sehr erstrebenswert


----------



## exa (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Spielabhängig. Ab und zu gönn' ich mir in SP-Spielen auch ruckelige <20 FPS und genieße dafür die Optik (Gothic 3 war seinerzeit so ein Fall).
> 
> Einen sehr schönen Verlgeich habe ich hier gefunden:
> 
> LINK: 15 vs 30 vs 60 FPS


 

sehr schöner link, aber selbst 60Hz empfinde ich bei der Drehung des Würfels leicht ruckelig... beim fallen fällts nicht so stark auf...

ich denke bei Filmen muss man halt sehen in wie weit man das bild flüssiger machen kann, ohne diesen soap effekt zu bekommen... vllt wäre ein 1:1 Zwischenbild mal interessant, also 48 Hz. Das dann aber auf einem 96Hz Monitor, um das Monitorflimmern zu vermeiden...


----------



## evolution (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Und wo bleibt jetzt von den Redakteueren der Beweis? 2 Bilder aus Crysis warhead hingeklatscht und die Leute sollen mit ihrem Unwissen sich wieder gegenseitig an den Kragen gehn?
O M G
Ausserdem hängts immer vom Game ab, ob es jetzt flüssig oder nicht ist. 24FPS sind für Videospiele definitiv nicht flüssig. Bei 30 und 60 FPS sieht man (oder zumindest ich) keinen auffallenden Unterschied SOFERN die Frames immer auf 30 bzw 60 FPS bleiben. Ruckelig wird es von den meisten Leuten deshalb empfunden, da die Frames aufgrund der Leistung der Karte immer droppen. Erreicht die Karte jedoch mehr und es wird auf 30 bzw 60 FPS gelockt, dann sieht man mmn keinen Unterschied mehr.
‪30FPS vs. 60FPS vs. 1000FPS‬‏ - YouTube

PS.: ich werden, wenn ich Zeit dafür habe, dies nochmals selbst mit einem eigenen Video überprüfen.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Das ist das Thema für die Ausgabe 09/2011, steht auch oben 
Ist halt nur ein Vorgeschmack damit die Leute das Heft kaufen


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Hier gibts ne Seite, auf der man ein wenig mit dem ganzen Zeug rumspielen und sich den direkten Vergleich zwischen den verschiedenen FPS ansehen kann: FPS-Comparison. Alles über 60FPS macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man auch einen Monitor hat, der mehr als 60Hz ausgeben kann. 

Ich hab selber einen 120Hz Screen und geb euch mal ein paar Eindrücke für alle die nur 60Hz haben: Mit den Standarvorgaben sieht man, dass 60Hz im Verhältnis zu 120Hz einen leichten Schweif nachzieht. Am krassesten ist der Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 120Hz, wenn man Motion Blur auf '3.0 heavy' und '2000px/s' stellt. Wärend der 60Hz Ball komplett unscharf wird und einen riesigen Schweif nach sich zieht, behält der 120Hz Ball seine Schärfe und bildet gar keinen Schweif aus. Schaltet man Motion Blur komplett ab, bewegt sich der 60Hz Ball leicht ruckartig, der 120Hz Ball ist leicht gleichmäßiger.

Die anderen Modi könnt ihr ja selber mal durchtesten. Achtet aber oben rechts auf den Farbpunkt. Der zeigt euch an, falls irgendwas nicht korrekt ausgegeben wird. Er sollte die ganze Zeit grün leuchten. Bei rot stimmt etwas nicht und ihr seht nicht die korrrekte Ausgabe von dem, was ihr eingestellt habt.


----------



## Hansaplast (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Wenn Rechner so schnell wären, das sie intern z.B. 180 fps berechnen und aus jeweils drei frames ein natürlich wirkendes / weich einsetzendes
motion blur interpolieren könnten, hätte man saubere 60 fps in der Bildausgabe.

Das künstliche motion blur in Crysis warhead setzt viel zu hart ein/aus und wirkt für mich übertrieben.
Ein Effekt ist als solcher nur dann gut, so lange man ihn nicht bemerkt.

Zum Thema mehr fps in Filmen: Douglas Trumbull hatte schon vor Jahren diese Idee und hat das auch in einem Projekt für
einen Disney-Park realisiert. Quelle: imdb
Er wollte 60 fps im 70 mm Filmformat. Das ganze nennt er "showscan".
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Showscan
http://douglastrumbull.com/


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

naja ich denke jetzt mal zurück an die "gute" alte Zeit.
Da lief Quake in der üblich Auflösung 640*480 mit "flüssigen" 9-12 FPS.
Da waren 24 FPS natürlich purer Luxus.

Erst als es 3D Beschleuniger gab die den Namen auch wirklich verdienten konnte man 
überhaupt mal sagen das min! 30 FPS i.O. sind.
Das müßte dann zu den Hochzeiten von UT und Q3 gewesen sein.


----------



## webwebber (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

es kommt immer auf das Spiel an, bei Strategi reichen wegen mir auch 20, aber bei Crysis zum Beispiel sollten es im Durchschnitt mindestens 40 haben um bei Actionreichen Szenen noch Puffer zu haben, denn genau dann, wenn es "abgeht", sollte man nicht durch Bildruckelei gestört oder benachteiligt werden. Ich schaue bei Egoshootern das ich zwischen 50 und 70FPS liege, alleine schon, weil mein SLI-Mikroruckeln auch 10FPS "frisst". Bei Filmen wurde, soweit ich weiß, mal 50 oder 60 Bilder pro Sekunde getestet. Manche, (nicht ich!), fanden das ZU REALISTISCH. Was ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann, da ich nicht genug in entwas eintauchen kann. Ich würde gerne mal einen "Real-Aufgenommenen-60FPS-Action-Streifen" sehen um mir selber ein Urteil bilden zu können. Dem einzigsten dem ich das zutraue ist James Cameron und PCGH.


----------



## webwebber (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



Speedi schrieb:


> Mir sind 24 fps in Spielen auch auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Ich brauche mindestens 60 fps, entsprechend der Wiederholfrequenz meines Monitors, dann läuft alles flüssig.
> Bei Shootern allerdings müssen es mindestens 70, gerne auch mehr fps sein. Gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen kommt es sonst zu solchen "Nachzieh-Rucklern".
> 
> Bei Filmen ist es auch so ne Sache. Ne Blu-Ray am Fernseher sieht mit 24 fps ganz ordentlich aus, aber wenn z.B. ein Auto schnell vorbeifährt, ruckelt es.
> Daher gefallen mir die Blu-Rays, die 60 fps bringen wesentlich besser!


 

welche Blueray bietet 60FPS-Bildmaterial?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



webwebber schrieb:


> welche Blueray bietet 60FPS-Bildmaterial?


 nein tun sie nicht.
Vermutlich hat er nen Fernsehr mit 60hz der dann die zwischenframes interpoliert oder einbildung wie bei den meisten sachen


----------



## webwebber (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



docdent schrieb:


> Und welcher Monitor kann ein paar hundert Hertz Bildwiederholfrequenz wiedergeben?
> 
> Kino und Spiele sind zweierlei. Im Kino mag ich das 24 Hz-Ruckeln, das eigentlich jedermann mit wachem Auge bei bewegten Szenen wahrnehmen kann. Es ist inzwischen Teil des Kino-Feelings - so wirken technisch tadellose Interpolationen auf den LCD-TVs mit ihren geschmeidigen Bewegungen einfach nicht wie Kino; das ist auch als "Soap"-Effekt bekannt.
> 
> Beim Spiel stört das Ruckeln, weil man ja auf das Gesehene reagieren muss. Niederigere fps bedeuten mehr Verzögerung, bis die eigene Handlung auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt wird; außerdem fällt es dem Gehirn mit niedrig werdender Framerate immer schwerer, die Bewegungen zu erfassen. Bei wie viel Hertz man die Grenze zieht, ist sicher unterschiedlich, je nach Auge und Anspruch. Mehr als 30fps finde ich schon sehr erstrebenswert




Soapeffekte bieten nur schlechte 100HZ-TVs die aus einem 50Hz Bild ein 100Hz Bild machen, gute TVs haben das kaum.. Quatsch mit Soße.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Was jetzt genau bei wievielen FPS ruckelt oder nicht ist letztenendes wieder sehr subjektiv. Für mich läuft ein Spiel flüssig, wenn die Frames idealerweise um die 60 herum hüpfen. Außerdem wage ich zu behaupten, hierbei einen nicht unerheblichen Unterschied zu den "mythischen" 24 FPS zu bemerken. Jetzt mal im Ernst: Bei 24 Bildern pro Sekunde ruckelt´s doch wie Sau...


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

@WebWebber
Nix Quatsch mit Soße. Das hat nichts mit oder schlecht zu tun sondern ist eine ganz normale Folgeerscheinung wenn man "künstlich" die Bildrate erhöht und 2/3 des Bildmaterials aus Zwischenbilder besteht. 

MfG


----------



## evolution (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist das Thema für die Ausgabe 09/2011, steht auch oben
> Ist halt nur ein Vorgeschmack damit die Leute das Heft kaufen



Das ist ein Argument na gut sorry. Ich werde trotzdem versuchen, in eigenem Interesse einen Benchmark aufzustellen und dann mit dem Heft vergleichen


----------



## Papa (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Spiele und Filme lassen sich allein deshalb schon nicht vergleichen, weil Filme ja immer eine konstante bilderrate liefern, bei Spielen kanns ja schon mal für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde in den Keller gehen, angezeigt werden aber trotzdem vermeintlich spielbare 30++


----------



## OdlG (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

also laut meinem bruder, der bei MCS arbeitet, sind die 24 Bilder pro Sekunde in Film/Fernsehen gewollt. Bei Filmen gefällt mir persönlich das auch besser. Am PC ist meine persönlich favorisierte FPS-Zahl 60. Bei einem 120 Hertz-Monitor habe ich bei für mich relevanten Spielen keine Änderungen bemerkt, daher für mich nicht nötig mehr als 60 Bilder die Sekunde zu sehen...


----------



## new2f7 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

es kommt ja auch darauf an wie schnell das Spiel arbeitet
bei FPS z. B. ist das Aming bei 30 FPS ein anderes als mit 100


----------



## RedBrain (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Für mich ist sehr wichtig, die Spiele mehr als 60 Fps zu benutzen. Je höher ist die FPS im Spiel, desto sinnloser ist der eingebaute Blur-Effekt. Schwing mal dein Hand hin und her, dieses entsteht ein einfaches Blur-Effekt vom menschliches Auge.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Um ein Spiel, egal welches, als perfekt flüssig zu empfinden brauche ich *konstante 60 FPS inkl. V-Sync: an*

Alles andere nehme ich als "Nachzieheffekt" bzw. leichtes Stottern des Bildes wahr.

Ausnahme: Crysis 1 + 2 mit V-Sync: an und in 1920x1080 - da werden die FPS kurioserweise auf 50 limitiert, aber es läuft genau so perfekt flüssig wie bei 60 FPS.


----------



## kruecke (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

120 Hz 120 FPS und die Ego-Shooter laufen ohne Blur Effekte komplett flüssig ohne Nachziehen <3


----------



## OSche (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Frag mich was das mit den 24fps soll ? Das Auge hat eine Belichtungszeit, da gibts kein Bild - Leer - Bild. Das Licht fällt ins Auge, je mehr desto heller. Und auch klar schnellere Spiele "brauchen" mehr FPS, weil es mehr Bewegung gibt, ihr braucht doch bei einem Standbild keine 100 fps, in Strategiespielen sind die Einheitenbewegungen so gering, die laufen mit 20 noch flüssig.


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Um ein Spiel, egal welches, als perfekt flüssig zu empfinden brauche ich *konstante 60 FPS inkl. V-Sync: an*
> 
> Alles andere nehme ich als "Nachzieheffekt" bzw. leichtes Stottern des Bildes wahr.
> 
> Ausnahme: Crysis 1 + 2 mit V-Sync: an und in 1920x1080 - da werden die FPS kurioserweise auf 50 limitiert, aber es läuft genau so perfekt flüssig wie bei 60 FPS.



Eventuelles Microstuttering in Verbindung mit der unterschiedlicher Optimierung der Games?


----------



## Conqi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Auf meiner alten HD3650 lief UT3 mit 20 FPS oder so und es ging. Jetzt mit meiner GTX460 ist es aber dann doch im Nachhinein ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Anno 1404 als Gegenbeispiel läuft auf beiden Karten flüssig, einfach weil Anno eh ein sehr langsames Game ist und man da nicht mehr Frames braucht. Es ist also immer ne Sache des Genres. Zwischen 100 und 90 FPS merk ich aber keinen Unterschied, was manche hier ja scheinbar tun.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ja, würde sogar meinen: Ab 60FPS macht es keinen Unterschied mehr...


----------



## webwebber (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



DaStash schrieb:


> @WebWebber
> Nix Quatsch mit Soße. Das hat nichts mit oder schlecht zu tun sondern ist eine ganz normale Folgeerscheinung wenn man "künstlich" die Bildrate erhöht und 2/3 des Bildmaterials aus Zwischenbilder besteht.
> 
> MfG


 
wo hast du 2/3 wenn das tv bild mit 50hz kommt und es auf 100hz aufgeblasen wird? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke wa? ich habe bei 100HzTVs starke Soapeffekte gesehen und manche wo man es kaum sieht.


----------



## Kuomo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

25 fps, darunter wirds wackelig.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



webwebber schrieb:


> wo hast du 2/3 wenn das tv bild mit 50hz kommt und es auf 100hz aufgeblasen wird? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke wa? ich habe bei 100HzTVs starke Soapeffekte gesehen und manche wo man es kaum sieht.


 
nur, dass wir 60hz haben und nicht 50 hz. Damit hast du 2/3 an bild dazwischen, weil von 60 auf 100. 

50hz ist in den USA


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



BigBubby schrieb:


> nur, dass wir 60hz haben und nicht 50 hz. Damit hast du 2/3 an bild dazwischen, weil von 60 auf 100.
> 
> 50hz ist in den USA



Genau anders herum. Beim PAL Standard (den haben wir) wird das Material mit 25FPS gesendet und vom Fernseher dank Interlaceverfahren mit 50Hz ausgeben. Bei den Amerikanern mit ihrem NTSC Standard ist es 30FPS und 60Hz.




webwebber schrieb:


> wo hast du 2/3 wenn das tv bild mit 50hz kommt  und es auf 100hz aufgeblasen wird? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke wa?  ich habe bei 100HzTVs starke Soapeffekte gesehen und manche wo man es  kaum sieht.



Das ist ein Denkfehler: Bei einem 100Hz TV bestehen sogar 3/4 der Ausgabe aus Zwischenbildern. Das Material wird bei Standard TVs wie bereits gesagt mit 25FPS gesendet und durch die Interlace Technik mit 50Hz ausgegeben, also 25 Original und 25 Halbbilder. Bei 100hz TVs werden 25 Original und 75 Halbbilder ausgegeben.


----------



## FooBar (29. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Skade (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

man sollte bei dieser Frage nicht technisch sonderm biologisch denken.
Wann der Film oder die Animation ruckelt kommt auf mehrere Faktoren an.
Die berühmten 25-30FPS die angeblich die Grenze des Ruckelns sind, wie man es auch von unzähligen Googeltreffern geliefert bekommt, sind kein fester Wert.
Sehen ist ein chemischer Prozess, hier mit dem Denkmuster der IT-Welt zu denken ist der verkehrte Weg.
Wie groß der Wert ist, kommt auf die Lichtverhältnisse an.  Darauf an, ob mehr die Stäbchen oder die Zapfen beteiligt sind.
Bei niedriger Helligkeit sind die Stäbchen mehr am Sehen beteiligt, bei höheren Licht sind die Zapfen  beteiligt. Zapfen sind in Bezug auf die berühmten FPS Raten wesentlch empfindlicher und können bis über 50FPS unterscheiden.


----------



## kruecke (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Leute die meinen über 60 FPS macht es keinen Unterschied in schnellen Spielen, haben einfach keine Ahnung; Sry ist aber so.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



FooBar schrieb:


> wer 24 fps flüssig findet sollte sich mal den vergleich geben: interpolation an / aus


 
Interpolation ist das Letzte und sieht immer bescheiden aus, als ob man GZSZ anschaut jedoch eigentlich Inception. Nee dann lieber 24p mit 60hz das sieht ordentlich aus und entspricht fast dem wie es auch im Kino gemacht wird - sprich jedes Bild wird 2 oder 3 mal an die Leinwand/Display projiziert/dargestellt.

Zum thema Spiele muss man sagen, dass bis vor kurzem Spiele kein richtiges Motion Blur konnten, was unweigerlich zum ruckeln führt, denn selbst wir nehmen die Realität mit motion blur war.


----------



## Kötermän (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Da ich Motion Blur in Spielen absolut hasse und immer ausmache, brauche ich mind. 60 fps. Aber es kommt auch immer aufs Spiel an. Wenn das Spiel sehr schnell ist brauche ich sogar mind. 100 fps, eher mehr. Da merke ich dann sofort den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 75, falls sie mal etwas fallen. Ich sehe außerdem auch noch einen deutlichen Unterschied von 200 zu 300 fps.
Es gibt aber auch langsamere Spiele wo ich auch mit 30 fps klarkomme.

Ich finde aber in der heutigen Zeit wo jeder (außer unter anderem mir) auf TFTs setzt, spielt das für die Leute die keine andere Technologie kennen, keine große Rolle mehr. TFTs verwischen auch ohne Motion Blur so oder so so viel, dass die meisten gar nicht mehr merken ob sie nun gerade 60 oder 100 fps haben.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



evolution schrieb:


> Ausserdem hängts immer vom Game ab, ob es jetzt flüssig oder nicht ist. 24FPS sind für Videospiele definitiv nicht flüssig. Bei 30 und 60 FPS sieht man (oder zumindest ich) keinen auffallenden Unterschied SOFERN die Frames immer auf 30 bzw 60 FPS bleiben. Ruckelig wird es von den meisten Leuten deshalb empfunden, da die Frames aufgrund der Leistung der Karte immer droppen. Erreicht die Karte jedoch mehr und es wird auf 30 bzw 60 FPS gelockt, dann sieht man mmn keinen Unterschied mehr.
> ‪30FPS vs. 60FPS vs. 1000FPS‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> PS.: ich werden, wenn ich Zeit dafür habe, dies nochmals selbst mit einem eigenen Video überprüfen.


 
Auch mit festgesetzten 30 fps wird bei schnelleren Bewegungen alles derart "unscharf", dass keine Details mehr zu erkennen sind. Deutlich zu sehen, wenn z.B.: der 30 fps-Würfel nach unten fällt, die Kanten oben und unten sind nicht mehr "stabil" - sehen wie vervielfältigt aus.
Mit 60 fps werden die Kanten sehr viel sauberer dargestellt. (Ab und zu ruckelt der 60-fps-Würfel zwar, aber das hat nichts mit der Thematik "30 vs 60 fps" zu tun und wenn man ein wenig wartet, läuft der Würfel auch mal komplett ruckelfrei durch).


----------



## borni (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Also beim Spielen empfinde ich 24 Bilder pro Sekunde als sehr nervig. Hatte letztens erst einen Bug bei F1 2010 und das Spiel hat nur 24 FPS ausgegeben. Habe sofort gemerkt das was nicht stimmt und Fraps an gemacht um es zu prüfen. Für mich müssen es schon mindestens 40 FPS sein. Bei Crysis komm ich auch noch mit 35 ganz gut zurecht (denke mal wegen dem Motion Blur). Hoher ist natürlich besser. Hab einen 120 Hz Monitor. Wenn man zum Beispiel CSS einmal in 60 Hz und einmal in 120 Hz probiert, merkt man da definitiv einen unterschied. Allerdings ist der eher minimal. Der unterschied zwischen 30 FPS und 60 FPS ist aber schon enorm und für mich deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



webwebber schrieb:


> welche Blueray bietet 60FPS-Bildmaterial?



Vermutlich meint er 1080i bei (knapp) 30 Hz - also normales NTSC Bild. 60 volle Frames sind nur für 720p spezifiziert.
(auch die neuen 3D Formate nutzen eine kombinierte Kompression beider Bildhälften, können also nicht für 120 Halbbilder missbraucht werden.
Aber da ohnehin alle Spielfilme in 24p produziert werden, könnte man sowas auch gar nicht nutzen. (Ausgenommen einige ~Spielfilmversuche im IMAX-Format, die afaik genauso wie die sonstige Dokus mit 48p gedreht werden)



BlackPredator schrieb:


> in Strategiespielen sind die Einheitenbewegungen so gering, die laufen mit 20 noch flüssig.


 
Es gibt sehr schnelle Einheiten - und das Spiel, wo mir lange Reaktionszeiten und 60 Hz am ehesten negativ auffallen, ist OTTD.



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das ist ein Denkfehler: Bei einem 100Hz TV bestehen sogar 3/4 der Ausgabe aus Zwischenbildern. Das Material wird bei Standard TVs wie bereits gesagt mit 25FPS gesendet und durch die Interlace Technik mit 50Hz ausgegeben, also 25 Original und 25 Halbbilder. Bei 100hz TVs werden 25 Original und 75 Halbbilder ausgegeben.


 
Es werden keine Original + Halbbilder ausgegeben, sondern nur Halbbilder 
Und afaik sind die auch unabhängig. D.h. ein 50 Hz PAL-Signal enthält tatsächlich Bildinformationen von 50 unterschiedlichen Aufnahmezeitpunkten. Ein ungerades Halbbild enthält also weder die fehlenden Zeilen des vorrangehenden noch des folgenden Bildes, sondern die Mitte dazwischen. Für gute 100 Hz Wiedergabe muss de facto erstmal ein Deinterlacer ran, der die für die jeweils fehlenden Zeilen den Zwischenschritt berechnet (50i -> 50p) und dann müssen dazwischen noch komplett neue Bilder berechnet werden (50p -> 100p)


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



FooBar schrieb:


> die interpolationstechnik der aktuellen TV generation ist obergeil.



Mich interessieren nur progressive Bilder, Interpolation ist doch Schnee von vorgestern... (wenn auch im professionellen Bereich nicht weggefallen)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es werden keine Original + Halbbilder ausgegeben, sondern nur Halbbilder


 
Ich bin mir nach Dutzenden Gesprächen mit meinem Bruder ziemlich sicher, dass kein aktueller Fernseher Halbbilder ausgibt... Dank LCD-Technik etc sehen wir nur noch Vollbilder. Daher auch 1080p und nicht 1080i. Halbbilder gab es meines Wissens nach mit Röhrenbildschirmen.


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Juli 2011)

Früher habn mir 25FPS gereicht, jetzt brauch ich mindestens 45.


----------



## kalkbrenner (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Naja, ganz richtig ist es auch nicht, dass man für Videospiele mehr als 24 Frames braucht. Kommt halt immer auf die Art des Spiels an, bzw. auf die Art und Weise der SDarstellung. Im FPS und TPS Bereich sind schnelle Ortung und Reaktion erforderlich, was mit jedem Frame präziser und einfacher wird. Bei nahezu allen zweiimensionalen Darstellungen sollten 24 Frames dagegen ausreichen.
Aus diesem Grund hat sich zum Zeitalter von Nintendo's NES/SNES und Sega's MegaDrive/MasterSystem nie jemand über zu wenig Frames beschwert und wenn, lagen eventuell auftretende Ruckeleffekte meist an zu zu starker grafischer Belastung der Konsolen (NES Spiele wie z.B. StarWing haben mit Vektor-3D-Fakes die Prozessoren der Konsole herausgefordert). Auch die meisten Spiele für Legenden wie Atari oder Commodore Computer waren 'ruckelfrei'.
Frühestens mit dem Beginn des Zeitalters der digitalen dritten Dimension war das Thema FramesProSekunde interessant geworden. Wer lieber n e Runde Poker oder Lemminge spielt, dem reichen 24 Frames wohl locker aus.


----------



## geo (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich war früher sehr unempfindlich gegen Ruckler, hatte mich dran gewöhnt das manche Spiele nicht ganz so flüssig gelaufen sind. Dazu gesagt ich habe bis vor 10 Jahren etwa privat ausschließlich einen A4000 mit 060er/PPC604e/Voodoo 5500 benutzt. Spiele wie Earth 2140 oder Heretic waren halt mit meiner Hardware nicht auf mehr wie 15-20 FPS zu bekommen. Die gleiche Voodoo hat mit einen Duron 700Mhz dann diese Spiele mit mehr als doppelt so vielen FPS beschleunigt
Heute mag ich es am liebsten wenn dauerhaft 40-60 Bilder dargestellt werden alles unter 40 Bildern ruckelt zwar nicht wirklich fühlt sich aber irgendwie zäh an.
Die Grenze wo ich anfange deutliches ruckeln wahr zu nehmen, liegt bei mir echt erstaunlich niedrig, erst bei etwa 20 Bildern fühlen sich meine Augen verarscht 
Ich werd langsam alt


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich hatte damals einen CRT mit 100 Hz, diverse Spiele wo mir hohe Frameraten wichtig waren sind dann auch schon mal mit 100 FPS gelaufen,
als ich dann zum 60Hz / 60 FPS TFT umgestiegen bin hab ich einen deutlichen Unterschied bemerkt und konnte die selben Spiele nicht mehr so gut spielen.

Heute geb ich mich mit 60FPS zufrieden weil ich mich halt dran gewöhnt habe und eh nicht mehr aktiv in der Egoshooter Szene bin (die Spiele sind eh alle mies die zur Zeit rauskommen, wann gibts endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges Quake oder Unreal? ...immer dieser CoD/Battlefield kram wo man nur am Boden klebt... ich will meine double-strafe-wall-rocket-bunny-jumps zurück! Zudem konnte man noch reagieren wenn man beschossen wurde...)

egal, ich weiß schon lange das 24FPS nicht flüssig sind, so ab 40 - 45 bekommt man ein brauchbares Bild, 60FPS mit Vsync und ohne framedrops ist natürlich ideal, schafft man aber nicht immer.
Viel wichtiger wäre für mich die Frage erkennt das menschliche Auge noch einen unterschied zwischen 60 und pff 120... 250 ... 1000 FPS ?

Persönlich halte ich Spiele die mit einem 30 FPS Limiter laufen für eine Zumutung und finde die sollte man den Herstellern um die Ohren hauen, besonders bei Xbox und PS3 ist das ne echte Plage.
Weil was machste bitte wenn die Xbox anfängt zu ruckeln, in die Optionen gehen und Sichtweite reduzieren gibts da nicht! Beim PC gibts da immer möglichkeiten, und wenns aufrüsten ist, aber nichtmal das geht bei der Xbox...


----------



## Hademe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Nur konstante 60 fps und alles darüber sind für mich flüssig. den unterschied zwischen 60 und 100fps sieht man auf jeden fall noch.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nach Dutzenden Gesprächen mit meinem Bruder ziemlich sicher, dass kein aktueller Fernseher Halbbilder ausgibt... Dank LCD-Technik etc sehen wir nur noch Vollbilder. Daher auch 1080p und nicht 1080i. Halbbilder gab es meines Wissens nach mit Röhrenbildschirmen.


Aktuelle Fernseher geben interpolierte Halbbilder raus.
Die bekomme nur halbbilder, wo sollen sie also die zweite hälfte her nehmen? 

Es kommen 25 x 2 halbbilder an. bild 1 ist also eine hälfte zum zeitpunkt t=0 (z.b. die ungeraden zeilen), bild 2 ist die andere hälfte aber zum Zeitpunkt t=0+1/50 (z.B. die geraden zeilen), bild 3 ist wieder die erste hälfte zum Zeitpunkt t=0+2/50 usw. Die zweite Hälfte zu jedem Bild wird entweder stehen gelassen vom alten Bild oder der TFT wartet z.B. aufs dritte bild und berechnet, was zwischen 1 und 3 in dem halbbild passiert ist. 
Das ist auch das was ruyven meinte. Sie bekommen einfach nichts anderes.

Anders ist das natürlich bei HD Fernsehen. Je nach sender hat man 720p, 1080i oder auch nur 720i.


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Aktuelle Fernseher geben interpolierte Halbbilder raus.
> Die bekomme nur halbbilder, wo sollen sie also die zweite hälfte her nehmen?
> 
> Es kommen 25 x 2 halbbilder an. bild 1 ist also eine hälfte zum zeitpunkt t=0 (z.b. die ungeraden zeilen), bild 2 ist die andere hälfte aber zum Zeitpunkt t=0+1/50 (z.B. die geraden zeilen), bild 3 ist wieder die erste hälfte zum Zeitpunkt t=0+2/50 usw. Die zweite Hälfte zu jedem Bild wird entweder stehen gelassen vom alten Bild oder der TFT wartet z.B. aufs dritte bild und berechnet, was zwischen 1 und 3 in dem halbbild passiert ist.
> ...


 
damit sagst du, dass wir 1080i50 sehen würden. ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass mein bruder mich diesbezüglich schon des öfteren belehrt hat und meinte, dass wir alle 1080p25 sehen... ich sehe ihn heute mal wieder, da frage ich ihn nochmal


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

unternehmen.zdf.de: Fragen zum HDTV Standard


----------



## Sauerland (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Interessante These, dass wir mehr als die altbekannten 24 FPS für eine flüssige Darstellung benötigen.

ich sehe diese Feststellung vielmehr als Loblied der Kartenhersteller NVIDIA/AMD zu noch schnelleren Karten, als die bisherigen.

Das bedeutet im Endeffekt, dass alle Gamer sich jetzt auf der Suche nach der Ultimativen Grafikkarte machen sollten, bzw. am besten erst die nächste Generation abwarten, denn die wird garantiert noch mehr FPS ermöglichen als die bisherige. Das die dann halt wieder ein paar Euro mehr kosten dürfte, stellt wohl eine kleine Nebensächlichkeit dar. Hauptsache die FPS sinken nicht unter 100 wie hier manche Leute beschwören.

Verständlich mag es sicherlich sein, dass Leute die ständig mit derartigen Power Games spielen, einen Leistungseinbruch von 100FPS auf vielleicht nur noch 50PFS bemerken, aber sind die Power Gamer die Mehrheit oder doch nur einige wenige im Verhälnis zur Masse.

Also wenn ich mal mit NfS spiele, dann reichen mir die FPS (ich kenne noch nicht mal die Anzahl) die meine Grafikkarte zur Verfügung stellt und das ist keine der aktuellen Powerkarten der neuen Gerneration (48xx).

Ich sage einfach nur, jedem dass was er meint zu brauchen.

Und wenn Leute die Auffassung vertreten, dass sie einen Unterschied zwischen 100FPS und 50FPS tatsächlich wahrnehmen, dann sollen sie Ihr Geld in die Karte investieren, die halt 100FPS Darstellung schafft.


Gruß


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

*tolle idee für einen artikel!!* sowas wollte ich schon immer mal lesen, aber bei internetrecherchen kommt meist auch sehr viel unsinn bei rum. u.a. die vielen mythen.
ich hoffe es wird auch ganz im detail das zusammenspiel von FPS, HZ, VSYNC und irgendwelchen Inputlags und was halt sonst noch so mit reinspielt erklärt. z.b. welche kombination davon am besten ist/funktioniert. und der subjektive eindruck wird bestimmt auch irgendwie mit reinspielen.

*filme *finde ich alles andere als flüssig. je schneller die bewegung, desto weniger deutlich sieht man den inhalt. vor allem bei bewegungen des gesamten bilds, bspw. wenn sich die kamera  dreht, sieht man oft nur noch einen brei und vom inhalt an sich gar nichts  mehr!! (fällt einem oft gar nicht auf, weil man es schon gewohnt ist, dass man nichts sieht) da wünsche ich mir schon seit jahren besserung. warum lässt man filme nicht mit mindestens 60fps laufen?!?

*bei spielen* merke ich es ganz besonders bei multiplayer-shootern, bspw. crysis 2. je niedriger die fps, desto weniger chancen habe ich. man bekommt einfach nicht mehr so viel mit, gerade bei schnellen bewegungen oder allgemein hektischen szenen leidet enorm die übersicht. und das spüre ich selbst dann, wenn die framerate ein minimum von 45 hat!


bei 24 fps wird eine bewegung gerade noch so als video und nicht als dia-show wahrgenommen. heißt aber nicht, dass das video flüssig abläuft  bzw. auch schneller inhalt sauber dargesteltl wird.


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



BigBubby schrieb:


> unternehmen.zdf.de: Fragen zum HDTV Standard


 
guter link, vielen dank. ich frage heute trotzdem meinen bruder nochmal, wie die das beim MDR machen


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



webwebber schrieb:


> wo hast du 2/3 wenn das tv bild mit 50hz kommt und es auf 100hz aufgeblasen wird? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke wa? ich habe bei 100HzTVs starke Soapeffekte gesehen und manche wo man es kaum sieht.


Das liegt einfach daran das keine 50 Vollbilder pro Sekunde bei 50hz übertragen werden, sondern bei normalen Signalen nur Halbbilder. Des Weiteren bieten die meisten Fernseher heute schon 200Hz+ an. Also gebe ich den Punkt mit dem Rechnen gerne an Dich zurück! 
Des Weiteren ist es vom Bildmaterial abhängig wie stark dieser Effekt zu sehen ist und nicht von dem Fernsehgerät, denn 100Hz bleiben 100Hz.


MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Interpolation ist das Letzte und sieht immer bescheiden aus, als ob man GZSZ anschaut jedoch eigentlich Inception. Nee dann lieber 24p mit 60hz das sieht ordentlich aus und entspricht fast dem wie es auch im Kino gemacht wird - sprich jedes Bild wird 2 oder 3 mal an die Leinwand/Display projiziert/dargestellt.


Genau das nennt man den Soap Effekt und der geht gar nicht.

MfG


----------



## borni (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Ich halte die 09/2011 gerade in meinen Händen, aber auf welcher Seite wird der Mythos den beleuchtet?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> warum lässt man filme nicht mit mindestens 60fps laufen?!?


 
Weil man die mit 60fps aufnehmen müsste. Abgesehen davon, dass HD Filmmaterial nicht gerade das günstigeste ist, dann die geschwindigkeit auch wärmeprobleme verursachen würden, wäre es als digitale form vom datenvolumen einfach viel zu viel.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Weil man die mit 60fps aufnehmen müsste. Abgesehen davon, dass HD Filmmaterial nicht gerade das günstigeste ist, dann die geschwindigkeit auch wärmeprobleme verursachen würden, wäre es als digitale form vom datenvolumen einfach viel zu viel.


 danke für die erklärung. 
ich finde, dass man das trotzdem machen sollte! irgendwie.


----------



## -Life- (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Habe mir ein nach den Konsolen Jahren ein neuen PC gekauft. 
Bereue es genau deswegen: Fast kein Spiel nehme ich wirklich flüssig wahr. 
In Fallout extrem schlimm und in CS:S leicht spürbar wie in Mafia 2. CS:S macht mir das nicht 
soviel aus, in anderen Spielen habe ich aus diesem Grund kein Spaß. 

Bei den Konsolen war das so, dass ich einen weiten Abstand zum Tv hatte und nahm
alles flüssig wahr. Doch beim PC spüre ich aufgrund des Sitzabstandes JEDE KLEINE Störung. 


Mfg


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

PC ist halt für "Profis". Mit einem Formel1 wagen spürst du auch jedes Asphaltkorn auf der Straße.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



-Life- schrieb:


> Habe mir ein nach den Konsolen Jahren ein neuen PC gekauft.
> Bereue es genau deswegen: Fast kein Spiel nehme ich wirklich flüssig wahr.
> In Fallout extrem schlimm und in CS:S leicht spürbar wie in Mafia 2. CS:S macht mir das nicht
> soviel aus, in anderen Spielen habe ich aus diesem Grund kein Spaß.
> ...


So ein Quatsch , gerade am Pc ist alles flüssiger (ich zocke öffterst beim Kumpel an Konsole) ... dann schraub die Details runter mit deinen Low System (bist du 60fps avg hast)


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch , gerade am Pc ist alles flüssiger (ich zocke öffterst beim Kumpel an Konsole) ... dann schraub die Details runter mit deinen Low System (bist du 60fps avg hast)


 
Nicht direkt zu schnippisch.

Was Life wohl nicht klar ist, ist, dass die Konsole meißt nur 720p oder gar nur 640p betreibt. Damit also die Hälfte der üblichen PC Auflösung. Dazu AA/AF und höhere Texturen. Dazu betreibt der PC ein Betriebssystem "nebenbei". Würde er den PC mit selber Auflösung an seinen Fernsehr anschließen und in gleicher Entfernung sitzen, dann säh das genau so flüssig, vermutlich aber sogar besser aus.


----------



## stev0 (2. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



BigBubby schrieb:


> PC ist halt für "Profis". Mit einem Formel1 wagen spürst du auch jedes Asphaltkorn auf der Straße.


 

Wo du recht hast 

Also mal so nebenbei zocke ich auch mit einem abstand von ca. 2m zu einem 46" Full Hd mit dem pc, und habe als vergleich auch eine PS 3 leider ist dies kein vergleich zum pc ! 
COD black ops sieht aufer ps 3 aus wie wachs figuren, auf dem PC alles flüssiger und echter. Keine kantigen viereck pixel oder sonstiges.
von Crysis 2 brauchen wir garnicht anfangen !

und ja es lässt sich auch super von meinem bett aus zocken mit einer kabel Tastatur und maus ! dank USB verlängerung 
Aber ich zocke doch lieber vom Gamer sessel aus 1. Angenehmere sitz möglichkeit und 2. man hat einen besseren überblick wenn man im gefecht ist.
Ich hasse es irgendwie im liegen oder wie son kartoffel sack aufer coutch zu sitzen und zu zocken ich brauch immer meine aufrechte position sons wird das eine richtige kack runde ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das nennt man den Soap Effekt und der geht gar nicht.
> 
> MfG



Ah ein passender name 
Zumal durch die Interpolation, die ja nicht perfekt funktionieren kann (rein physikalisch), viele artefakte entstehen und somit die Bildqualität beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Wenn nicht nachgeschärft werden soll, ist Artefaktfreie Interpolation möglich.


----------



## Barnie (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Also mir kommt nicht jeder 1080p Film flüssig vor und beim Zocken brauch ich minimum 25 bei Strategiespielen, Shooter und Sportspiele 35, eher 40 Fps.


Früher sagten wir wie bspw. bei d**m, 15 Fps und zack isses flüssig, was sicherlich an den wenigen Texturen lag.


----------



## exa (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

naja, wenigstens Avatar 2 und 3 werden in 48, oder sogar in 60 fps gedreht


----------



## BigBubby (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Nur gibt es (fast) keine Kinos, die das abspielen können in der geschwindigkeit und kein mir bekanntes Medium, welches die Datenmenge ohne komprimierung packen könnte.


----------



## Groß (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

ist doch logisch, jeh mehr bilder pro sek. dagestellt werden, um so flüssiger nimmt das auge dies war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Nur gibt es (fast) keine Kinos, die das abspielen können in der geschwindigkeit und kein mir bekanntes Medium, welches die Datenmenge ohne komprimierung packen könnte.


 
Zumal 48 fps 3D...
Aber trotzdem löblich, dass Cameron sich dafür einsetzt. Noch mag es an fehlenden Wiedergabetechniken mangeln, aber ohne Filme werden die noch länger auf sich warten lassen. Und wenn sie mal kommen, dann wird man alte Filme kaum noch darauf gucken wollen. Das vergessen imho viel zu viele Produzenten: Aktuelle 2K Produktionen mögen nicht schlechter aussehen, als die abgenudelten Analogkopien, die die meisten Kinos vorher hatten. Aber es hat seinen Grund, dass mal 70 mm Film verwendet wurde und es wird die Zeit kommen, in der entsprechende Wiedergabemöglichkeiten existieren. Star Wars Ep 1-3 wird dann nicht nur wegen den schauspielerischen Leistungen, Schnitt und Animationen keiner mehr gucken wollen.


----------



## >ExX< (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

ich habe bei BC 2 mal die Settings von Hoch(8xMSAA,16 AF) 30 bis 60fps heruntergeschraubt auf Mittel(2xMSAA,8AF) 50 bis 110 fps, und es ist einfach nur
das macht so einen extrem großen Unterschied, obwohl ich nur sehr ungern Details herunterschraube wegen der Optik, rate ich allen mal soetwas auszuprobieren, das Spielgefühl nimmt drastisch zu


----------



## BigBubby (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal 48 fps 3D...


Soweit ich weiß, wird beim 3d-Kino das ganze über 2 Projektoren ausgegeben. Ich glaube nur ganz wenige können das mit einem.

Dazu müssen da irgendwo einschränkungen dabei sein, sonst würden die es nicht schaffen doppeltes Filmmaterial auf die Scheibe zu kriegen. HdR ist nicht umsonst auf 2 Blurays und hat dann noch mal das Bonusmaterial.
Wenn also ein Film mit doppelt so vielen Frames, aber etwas gleicher Spielzeit auf 1 Bluray passt, naja, kann sich jeder selbst denken, dass da irgendwo irgendwas fehlen muss. (OK Avatar hat 40min weniger, aber auf keinen fall halb so viel Spielzeit)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Auf Blue-Rays werden beide 3D Bilder gemeinsam komprimiert, was viel Platz spart (haben ja nunmal recht viele ähnliche Inhalte  ).


----------



## BigBubby (5. August 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

ohne e.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. August 2011)

Also ich empfinde konsolen als viel anfälliger für ruckeln. Wie oft ich dort selbst bei gammliger grafik frameeinbrüche gesehen habe... V.a. Im multiplayer... Am pc kann man in dem fall immerhin das spiel an die eigene hardware anpassen. Bei der konsole hat man dagegen verloren.


----------



## BxBender (7. November 2011)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*



X Broster schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur aus dem Jahre 2009 erinnern, als NfS Shift mit meiner HD 3870 ab genau 24FPS flüssig/spielbar war. Alles darunter eine grausame Ruckelei. Die haben also nicht ganz unrecht, aber 60 FPS oder moderne 100/120 machen dennoch einen Unterschied aus, hat man einmal mit diesen Zahlen gespielt. Man möchte sie nicht mehr missen.
> 
> 
> Bei Filmen sind vorallem bewegende Weitaufnahmen sehr ruckelig. Zum Beispiel in Dokus.
> ...


 
Yep. Ich habe letztes Jahr am neuen Flat-TV mit HD+ auch an den Bildschirmoptionen rumgespielt.
Der Unterschied von normalen Übertragungen oder zusätzlichen Bildschirmaufwertungen an Frames ist doch schon eklatant.
Solange man einen guten Bildschirm gekauft hat, bringen die Zwischenbilder auch bei Filmen richtig was.
Jetzt sind auch schnelle Richtungswechsel kein Problem mehr und alles läuft schön smooth statt ruckelig.
Das kann man besonders bei Panoramaschwenks bei Dokus und Formel 1 sehen.
Deshalb wird mein nächster Computerbildschirm auch 120 Bilder darstellen können, auch wenn man diese dann längst nicht immer ausreizen wird.


----------



## novocain (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Um hier noch mal auf den Eingangspost einzugehen und ein paar Fakten mit einzustreuen:

Visuelles System
Wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde kann ein Mensch verarbeiten?

Kurz: Das menschliche Auge ist in der Lage, bis zu 90 Bilder pro Sekunde zu erfassen, während das Hirn unterschwellig bis zu 32 Bilder pro Sekunde verarbeiten kann.

Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit sich der Einzelne "trainieren" kann um mehr zu verarbeiten. Ich persönlich gehöre allerdings zu der Fraktion, die sich durch jahrelanges 200 Hz spielen an einem Iiyama Vision Master Pro 454 in Sachen Quake 3 "trainiert" oder "gewöhnt" haben.
Seit dieser Zeit gehöre ich zu den "high-fps" spielern, die definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen 85 und 120 Hz wahrnehmen und gerne mehr fps bevorzugen.

Wie >ExX< schon sagte: mehr FPS = flüssigeres Spielen --> das Spielgefühl wird ungemein gesteigert

Ins Kino gehe ich inzwischen ungern, weil die Tendenz zu schnellen Actionszenen im Stile Michael xplosions-Bay mir gerne mal Kopfschmerzen bereitet und ich eher das Gefühl habe, Daumenkino zu schauen, als einen flüssigen Film - umgekehrt ist es so, das viele meiner Bekannten bei imax Filmen mit 48 fps Kopfschmerzen bekommen, während die für mich reinste Entspannung sind.
James Cameron hat (in meinen Augen nicht umsonst) schon vor 4 Jahren mehr fps für Filme gefordert...

Nachdem TN Panel inzwischen immer mehr ausgereizt werden in Sachen Bildqualität und 120 Hz bei IPS noch in weiter (bezahlbarer und Garantie ferner) Zukunft liegen, wird mein nächster Monitor wohl wieder ein TN Panel, auch wenn mir Lightroom das nicht danken wird und meine Profifotografen Karriere damit auf sich warten lässt


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 'Mehr als 24 Fps braucht kein Mensch': Mythen aufgeklärt - Vorschau auf PCGH 09/2011*

Das mit den FPS ist denke ich auch eine Gewöhnungssache. Als ich noch mit meiner GT220 gespielt habe, bin ich immer zwischen 20 und 30 FPS rumgegurkt, ohne dass es mich gestört hätte. Jetzt, wo ich mehr FPS gewöhnt bin, störe ich mich schon an niedrigen Frame-Raten.


----------

